# looking for long term rental in lagos or portimao



## alibeau78 (Jan 5, 2015)

We are a couple looking for a long term rental in these areas so we can move to Portugal pet friendly is required budget of up to 500 Euros 1 bedroom +


----------



## Aronsky (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi there,

I've only just joined this site and until I have 5 posts or more I cannot post links but try the following websites which all contain apartments for rental:

Craigslist for Faro
Custojusto
Olx
Bquarto

Just Google all these and you will find the websites.

From my own experiences, most Portuguese people are pet-lovers, so I don't think taking your dog into a rental apartment will be a problem. You could also try Airbnb which is a holiday rentals website, but given that it is now the winter season, you could find some properties in the Algarve which are cheap.

Good luck!


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi

We too have been looking into this, keep me informed as to how you get on. Will you be bringing your own furniture over? We can't decide whether to pay a removals firm to bring ours over, or to buy when we get there.


----------

